# Northern Farmer Stadium Grow , Vertical



## bearo420 (Jan 16, 2008)

Credit ICMAG.com

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - HP Stadium

Here is the original link. And oh my god fuckin amazing. This man is a genius. 
Besides round omegastyle gardens. I cant see more efficient use of space. This is 100% the route im going with all future and current grows. Thanks icmag.com Northern Farmer. Theres a lot more pics if you follow the link and I hope he doesnt mind me spreading the knowledge and such amazing knowledge it is!!!

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - HP Stadium


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 16, 2008)

So your thinking. This cant get any better right, amazing, what can be done to improve. Well how about portable and on wheels. AMazing again. thanks ROCKET SURGEON at hg420.com HomeGrown420 - powered by vBulletin?

HomeGrown420 - DIY racks for a Stadium

http://www.hg420.com/gallery/data/500/11051phpaKb5MHPM-med.jpg


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 16, 2008)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, it gives dreams and hopes.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 16, 2008)

that's awesome


----------



## email468 (Jan 16, 2008)

oh man - that is a thing of beauty - cool post!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 16, 2008)

i like it. time to start building lol.


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 17, 2008)

wow, i just wasted like 2 days reading. well not wasted but time im not getting back. This is it. This guy northern farmer has the perfect setup. Perfect for cost, ease to setup, production value, and dissassembly speed as well. I looked at all the vertical grows here and on 4 other sites, and I hate to say it, but this is the best. 3 1ks in a row, down a V shaped room. Simple but so smart. im going to try to small scale this in my hydro hut. But this is the idea all my setups will follow. 

so why is this the best vertical grow idea, cause its so cheap. nothing required. build shelves, hang lights, one vent in. one vent out. done! and this guy is doing 10 pound grows like nothing.


----------



## Monsterweed (Jan 19, 2008)

I want to do this.


----------



## omegafarmer (Feb 20, 2008)

looks like a lot of work - watering by hand? yuck!!! a lot of dirt to get rid of - hardly the best use of the light - but if you h ave nothing better to do then hunch over for hours at a time then woooo whoooooo have at it


----------



## jennyj (Feb 20, 2008)

omegafarmer said:


> looks like a lot of work - watering by hand? yuck!!! a lot of dirt to get rid of - hardly the best use of the light - but if you h ave nothing better to do then hunch over for hours at a time then woooo whoooooo have at it


This setup would also work great with a hydro in-line bucket system. Probably need one reservoir (15 gals ), pump, & air pump for each 10 plants.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 20, 2008)

yes, i seen this in your other thread!!!!!!!!!!!


very fucking nice!!!! i would like to see a vertical SOG!!!


----------



## oldgrayhair (Feb 20, 2008)

omegafarmer said:


> looks like a lot of work - watering by hand? yuck!!! a lot of dirt to get rid of - *hardly the best use of the light* - but if you h ave nothing better to do then hunch over for hours at a time then woooo whoooooo have at it


Yeah, why would you want to use the whole bulb and not just half of it!!!

Come on, it's the freaking best use of a bulb period.

-OGH


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow al that dude used was 3 1000 watt lamps.....I have seen other growers waist light with an excess of 6-7 1000 watt bulbs & dont even get the same yield as this guy. This just goes to show its not the amount of light but how the light is applied. Good thread.


----------



## boooky (Feb 20, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Wow al that dude used was 3 1000 watt lamps.....I have seen other growers waist light with an excess of 6-7 1000 watt bulbs & dont even get the same yield as this guy. This just goes to show its not the amount of light but how the light is applied. Good thread.


Im thinking its peoples shiney light shades. I saw better yeild with no light shade on my MH light almost got as much smoke as I did with my old 1000w HPS. Makes you think huh me to. Gonna paint my old light shade flat white today because im makeing a new smaller room with all flat white. I might be on to somthing with this color spectrum thing makes it that much more fun


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 20, 2008)

boooky said:


> Im thinking its peoples shiney light shades. I saw better yeild with no light shade on my MH light almost got as much smoke as I did with my old 1000w HPS. Makes you think huh me to. Gonna paint my old light shade flat white today because im makeing a new smaller room with all flat white. I might be on to somthing with this color spectrum thing makes it that much more fun


Yeah no reflector shade, flat white paint, panda film or some other highly reflective material may be a good thought for guerilla growing & probably a light mover to prevent hot spots.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2008)

simply beautiful..........i'm speachless


----------



## bearo420 (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah, this guy sums a year of reading in his grow. I havnt seen better use of lighting since this. VERTICAL IS THE KEY TO ELECTRICITY AND SPACE ISSUE. And get this northern farmer goes even cheaper ad uses 1k MH bulbs, he says commerical wise, not much difference in weight of buds in the end but a hell of a lot cheaper in price of bulbs, you can get 1k MH under a $100. 3 of them, and your doing multiple pounds. Some cheap wood beams, you may spend under a 1000, and reap 5000 from first season, so omegafarmer, I think will be hunched over my first shelf of plants, the other 3 will be waist height and higher, and I think as closed in as your system is, and as complicated with moving parts shows which is easier, and im going to do exactly as some said and just set up drip lines to the pots. A nice slow drip all day long and if one or two looks dry, yeah ill hand water. Doesnt seem hard to me, ive been hand watering like many since the beginning. and 3000 saved by not getting omega or cheaper alternatives of rotating


----------



## bearo420 (Feb 20, 2008)

and i just want to say, who waters for hours. I was watering 30 plants in nder 15 minutes before. and also im gathering equipment now, but eventually im going to set up the duplicate vertical grow pictured here, 3 1ks. im gonna do 2 HPS and 1 MH cause I think initial investment is trivial at this point when your reaping pounds, but im going to have this setup if you stay tuned.


----------



## omegafarmer (Feb 21, 2008)

sorry guys but the same can be done with 2 volksgardens in 1/4 of the space with about 1/3 of the light and 1/10 of the labor and in less time


----------



## bearo420 (Feb 21, 2008)

2 voksgardens equals 5grand. 5000 dollars, lol .
you gotta build it also. doesnt come assembled. and when its time to pack up cause the squad cars are coming, what you gonna do with 2 volkswagens? with plain wood, you can use for anything and just tuck behind a door.


----------



## omegafarmer (Feb 22, 2008)

2 volksgardens is 4 grand and they will give you 10 points off for getting 2 to thats 3600 dollars and the thing doesnt take more then 10 minutes to assemble and you can move it through a doorway assembled and full of plants - if you need to move it you can do it in under a minute. there is no way you are gonna take down the room you have in this thread in a minute. there is nothing illegal about having volksgardens
here is a youtube video of the assembly YouTube - VolksGarden
and its only 5 minutes long


----------



## oldgrayhair (Feb 22, 2008)

Are you a sponsor here Omegafarmer?? 

Most forums don't take kindly to commercial posts. All I can find is you peddling your gardens every chance you get.

If I'm wrong I'll eat the crow no problem, but for now just calling what I see,

-OGH


----------



## omegafarmer (Feb 23, 2008)

no i am not but i do have experience and if i see dissinfo i speak - if questions are asked i offer answers - i have done the dirt thing like you see in this post only better with water-cooled lighting - built many hydro type systems - built aero systems - stacked systems one on top the other - 

but in the end NOTHING BEETS AN OMEGA ROTATING GARDEN!!! and the Volksgarden is the sweetest one so far - my 90 year old mother could outgrow anyone on this forum if she had the omega advantage


----------



## lurker (Feb 23, 2008)

omegafarmer said:


> sorry guys but the same can be done with 2 volksgardens in 1/4 of the space with about 1/3 of the light and 1/10 of the labor and in less time


 In that original grow thread Northern Farmer said he could squish up to 220 plants in the stadium in 1 gallon bags all getting about 2 ft high. A volksgarden can hold 80 3&quot; rockwool cubes, so 2 of them could hold 160, and the total diameter of the wheel is less than 3 feet, which means you have less than 1.5 feet per plant. How do you figure the 2 volksgardens will get equal production? The plants would have less room, less medium, and less light. 

eta: I guess the dimensions are actually 51"L x 32"D x 64H", so I guess the entire diameter is about four feet, but the inside diameter (ie room for growth) is clearly a lot less so I"ll stick with guessing less than a foot and a half height per plant.


----------



## bearo420 (Feb 24, 2008)

lurker said:


> In that original grow thread Northern Farmer said he could squish up to 220 plants in the stadium in 1 gallon bags all getting about 2 ft high. A volksgarden can hold 80 3&quot; rockwool cubes, so 2 of them could hold 160, and the total diameter of the wheel is less than 3 feet, which means you have less than 1.5 feet per plant. How do you figure the 2 volksgardens will get equal production? The plants would have less room, less medium, and less light.
> 
> eta: I guess the dimensions are actually 51"L x 32"D x 64H", so I guess the entire diameter is about four feet, but the inside diameter (ie room for growth) is clearly a lot less so I"ll stick with guessing less than a foot and a half height per plant.


 
hmm, im not here to argue about who grows more freakin buds, i mean id rather see the whole world growing. but i also have an honest opinion that those units are too costly and me especially after having a close call with the law am thinking very much about takedown time, and cut your losses costs. and 4,000 is a lot on those small gardens, there plastic, and also the vertical stadium is genius, noone can deny, dirt cheap all the way for commercial quality production. and one could argue like lurker there may be higher output than the omega. and thats not even touching venting and odor control and the other 4,000 one may spend for the rest of the environment. so save your money and well said lurker


----------



## omegafarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

lurker said:


> In that original grow thread Northern Farmer said he could squish up to 220 plants in the stadium in 1 gallon bags all getting about 2 ft high. A volksgarden can hold 80 3&quot; rockwool cubes, so 2 of them could hold 160, and the total diameter of the wheel is less than 3 feet, which means you have less than 1.5 feet per plant. How do you figure the 2 volksgardens will get equal production? The plants would have less room, less medium, and less light.
> 
> eta: I guess the dimensions are actually 51"L x 32"D x 64H", so I guess the entire diameter is about four feet, but the inside diameter (ie room for growth) is clearly a lot less so I"ll stick with guessing less than a foot and a half height per plant.



the number of plants is not directly connected to the amount of yield, you could have 10,000 plants in that room and not get any more out of it then it's producing now. if you wish to grow industrial hemp then you grow at 1 inch centers and you end up with 1 foot or more between internodes.

rotating a plant slowly head over heals compacts a plant and makes it grow in all directions, well really it's growing up away from gravity but the 'up' keep changing so you end up with more plant material in less space.

as far as the amount of light you have for each plant you have to divide the overall lighting by the overall area that is being utilized. the amount of light that reaching your plants 1/4s with every foot distance away from the source so if you lamp is rated at say 100,000 lumens at 1 foot from the lamp then at 2 foot its 25,000 lumens and 3 foot its 8,250 lumens and 4 foot is only 2,062 lumens.

all of your plants in a wheel are perfectly aligned to the light and are within 18 inches to the light and most of it is within a foot of the light.

the light in the wheel is in a cool-tube allowing the plants to be in the zone that is too hot to be in without cooling so in reality it's are receiving outputs that are many times more then this other setup eg. plants that are 2 foot further from the light are going to receive 16 times less light, if they are 3 foot further then they receive 64 times less light.


----------



## lurker (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, I could see you getting better results because you are closer to the light and overcoming less medium because it's a hydroponic system, but there is still very little room for each plant. By my calculations (51/2 minus 3 for the rockwool cube minus 3 for half the cooltube diameter) gives the plant 19.5 inches before it's actually rubbing against the light. Also, if they are packed in, there are only about 3-6 inches between each plant. So how much do you average per plant? The omegagarden's website says in their "What can I grow" page:


> Fruit bearing plants of small to mid size also have demonstrated good growing yields in the Omega Gardens. Due to the rotation of the cylinders, larger fruits or heavier objects may need to be staked or suspended but a little tender care will go along way.


 So how much screening or staking do you have to do? How do you attach the supports?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 24, 2008)

I think if he's going to peddle his wares on here he should be paying.. 

We all know certain systems are better IN SOME respects to others and everyone has there own way of doing things.... I myself am not a big fan of my plants rotating upside down.. How I look at it is there's tooo many connections etc that to me could go wrong and make me have an issue.. With the stadium approach to me It's pretty much fool proof in a sense... ok that's my $0.02 Im going to go work on my walk-in grow closet Im setting up(without a volksgarden or any of that other crap=)...LOL


----------



## omegafarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

oh Marge your just a tool of the dog house makers. I however am just an omega wheel enthusiast and not associated with the company. I do however enjoy math and science and this type of system has it all over flatland in a way that most people seem to miss.

There is no need to tie down our favorite plant, I believe they are referring to food type plants when they are talking about heavy fruiting.

The volksgarden differs from the omega in that there is 9 inch centers radially around the wheel instead of 6 inches in the omega and it's up to you how many you run laterally up to 5 per row at 16 rows. you might space it 4 in one row and 3 in the next alternating for a total of 56 plants giving you plenty of room to grow 1.5 once plants.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 24, 2008)

Its a cool setup but it could be better.add some vertical umbrella reflectors to save up light and make it a hydro version which I have seen done and done smaller versions of..Watering and all the leftover dirt would suck but its a nice setup for sure but so are the megas and rotogardens.I can see both as good setups but I would do it hydro and do it faster cleaner and easier maintennce.Good post though interesting..yeah 1000 watt mh bulbs are cheap I got a case of them laying around here total of 12. I used those for maybe 250 total hours if ya need one $25 a pop plus shipping I dont need but 4 now anyways lol omega can state his opinion no issues thats what makes a good forum. He stated his opinion and why.Sounds good to me


----------



## bearo420 (Feb 24, 2008)

how do you dispose of 100s of rockwool cubes. serious, do you put them in the garbage? how you get rid of that.what you do with all those cubes. id be buggin thinkin the garbageman seen 100 cubes with roots in them


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2008)

well my rockwell cubes are 2 inch cubes so I have about a large sandwhich bag full of used rockwool when done with a grow.I always just throw my root scraps in my lawn chipper and then then they get dumped or burnt away from thier home ..no muss no fuss


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 25, 2008)

fuck that just hook up gravity feed driper systems and use dirt hydro would use up to much electric in there not to mention all the sockets ud need and burning out the main line cause tmuch electric being run threw the current but that be sweet to have look at all those plants fucking lovely id be in heaven to have that


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> fuck that just hook up gravity feed driper systems and use dirt hydro would use up to much electric in there not to mention all the sockets ud need and burning out the main line cause tmuch electric being run threw the current but that be sweet to have look at all those plants fucking lovely id be in heaven to have that


Why would hydro use significantly more electricity than soil? You would be adding (at most) - two pumps, a chiller and a heater - but most folks just use a pump or two.


----------



## omegafarmer (Feb 25, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> how do you dispose of 100s of rockwool cubes. serious, do you put them in the garbage? how you get rid of that.what you do with all those cubes. id be buggin thinkin the garbageman seen 100 cubes with roots in them


find a dumpster for them. there are alternatives to rock-wool as well that can be found with a little searching. jiffy has a product called Preforma Plant Plugs that are available in many different shapes and sizes, it's a peat material bound with vegetable polymers that is certified organic and could be turned into your garden or reused as house plant medium etc.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 25, 2008)

depends on witch kind of hydro system u use if u use bubbler u need a air stone in each bucket and that be alot of buckets in there i think it knock ur elctric bill up im all about using the lest amount of money


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> depends on witch kind of hydro system u use if u use bubbler u need a air stone in each bucket and that be alot of buckets in there i think it knock ur elctric bill up im all about using the lest amount of money


okey-dokey - i use an aeroponic system so have a pump and a bubbler but the lights are what drives up my electric bill. If it weren't for the lights, i doubt i'd even notice the jump with everything else running.


----------



## bearo420 (Feb 25, 2008)

im gonna do a drip feed to dirt in a few. already got the 8 port octopus splitter, just being lazy, and i dont have 8 plants in bloom so not worth it yet. but yeah i can see it adding to the bill. i mean if you get a heavy wattage water heater, a heavy gph pump, and multiply that by 24 hours, it adds up. and then multiply that by 2-4 depending on trays and setup. 

my thing now is, dont invest anything your not willing to walk out on or lose since its all illegal and just may happen. kiss. keep it simple stupid. more complicated more cost, more things to go wrong. 

and lastly how do you get those omegas delivered. i mean if the round part is one piece that must be a HUGO freaking box. and it must weigh a ton with all the stuff, cooltube and trays and all that. and if it says omega garden in big bold letters on the box, isnt that insane, i mean imagine all the delivery people laughing and reporting it delivering it to an apartment or house.


----------



## omegafarmer (Feb 25, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> im gonna do a drip feed to dirt in a few. already got the 8 port octopus splitter, just being lazy, and i dont have 8 plants in bloom so not worth it yet. but yeah i can see it adding to the bill. i mean if you get a heavy wattage water heater, a heavy gph pump, and multiply that by 24 hours, it adds up. and then multiply that by 2-4 depending on trays and setup.
> 
> my thing now is, dont invest anything your not willing to walk out on or lose since its all illegal and just may happen. kiss. keep it simple stupid. more complicated more cost, more things to go wrong.
> 
> and lastly how do you get those omegas delivered. i mean if the round part is one piece that must be a HUGO freaking box. and it must weigh a ton with all the stuff, cooltube and trays and all that. and if it says omega garden in big bold letters on the box, isnt that insane, i mean imagine all the delivery people laughing and reporting it delivering it to an apartment or house.


when i got mine they told me that it could be delivered anyplace i wanted it but one option was for me to pick it up at the loading doc of the shipping company so thats what I did, and I didn't have to show ID or any crap like that. they told me that they stock on both sides of the Can/US border so you don't have to import anything, it was easy. there where no markings on the boxes and they where rapped in black shrink rap so you couldn't see the boxes anyway so they are discrete no problem.

two boxes for one volksgarden and it was less then 100 lbs with everything.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 25, 2008)

well i dont know much about hydro just how to build em never use em never want to i heard flushing with them is a bitch plus u got to change and or clean the buckets really well to much of a hassle


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> well i dont know much about hydro just how to build em never use em never want to i heard flushing with them is a bitch plus u got to change and or clean the buckets really well to much of a hassle


OK. You'll find lots of folks on this forum of a different opinion.


----------



## dak1b (Feb 25, 2008)

thats AWESOME dude ! ! ! how many pounds did u harvest? and how many plants and wat kind?


----------



## bearo420 (Feb 26, 2008)

click the links,, not my grow, just bringing it to riu


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah im not sure on why someone would think hydro adds more costs to the electric as a pump uses what 85 watts if even that if your doing a drip maybe a 30 watt pump.In aero/hydro you grow faster so you dont have the lights on a fraction of the total time figure veg 12 day versues 30-45 days and flower is 5-6 weeks versus 7-12 weeks soil so you save money hydro on the costs..also flushing is so much easier and quicker .You add pure water for 3 days and flush thats it.You clean your res maybe once a week maybe 2 if its large so that tales 15 minutes ot ime while soil takes weeks to flush and you cant control the flush or leech as well..Any places sell the omega gardens in the US? I tried for a few years to get an omega or rotogarden but thier sites give retialers who never would give me a price on them just that it depends???


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 26, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yeah im not sure on why someone would think hydro adds more costs to the electric as a pump uses what 85 watts if even that if your doing a drip maybe a 30 watt pump.In aero/hydro you grow faster so you dont have the lights on a fraction of the total time figure veg 12 day versues 30-45 days and flower is 5-6 weeks versus 7-12 weeks soil so you save money hydro on the costs..also flushing is so much easier and quicker .You add pure water for 3 days and flush thats it.You clean your res maybe once a week maybe 2 if its large so that tales 15 minutes ot ime while soil takes weeks to flush and you cant control the flush or leech as well..Any places sell the omega gardens in the US? I tried for a few years to get an omega or rotogarden but thier sites give retialers who never would give me a price on them just that it depends???[/quote idk why i just hate hydro to much of a hassle to check ph levels every day u get nute burn with hydro and that shit azlllways turns out worse if tap water to high of ph u can flush with it just to much shit to worry about for me soil be just fine and hydro and outdor im not sure wich does go fast but i had a plant that was 6 inch tall turn into a 4 foot tall plant in a month and 5 days plus its way easyer to get root rot fuck that but i do like what hydro can dop dont get me wrong just not my thing


----------



## omegafarmer (Feb 26, 2008)

OmegaGarden.com - Vendors is a link to their vendors page. they only list 3 places in the US, in CA, MI, and NY that say they have volksgardens on display.

hydro stores can be funny, I ordered direct, less exposure.


----------



## email468 (Feb 26, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> idk why i just hate hydro to much of a hassle to check ph levels every day u get nute burn with hydro and that shit azlllways turns out worse if tap water to high of ph u can flush with it just to much shit to worry about for me soil be just fine and hydro and outdor im not sure wich does go fast but i had a plant that was 6 inch tall turn into a 4 foot tall plant in a month and 5 days plus its way easyer to get root rot fuck that but i do like what hydro can dop dont get me wrong just not my thing


You are free to hate hydro but you must realize there are many, many hydro growers on this site who may feel insulted by your using inaccuracies when putting their chosen system down.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 26, 2008)

not puting it down hydro is amazing with what it can acomplise dont get me wrong if i wasnt such a hassel i would use it my self its kind of a bummer really with all the work ya got to do but i guess if u think about it the results are worth it im just to damn lazy to be bothered


----------



## omegafarmer (Feb 28, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> not puting it down hydro is amazing with what it can acomplise dont get me wrong if i wasnt such a hassel i would use it my self its kind of a bummer really with all the work ya got to do but i guess if u think about it the results are worth it im just to damn lazy to be bothered


you put timers on pumps and off you go. i have grown in dirt indoors and out and indoor with hydro and i will take the last one any day.

some people think using a seat belt is a hassle or brushing their teeth or cleaning their res but in the end its like the Fram oil filter commercials "you pay me now or you pay me later"

so best case scenario is you don't use your seat belt and you smash all your teeth out then you save all that time you would have spent cleaning them lol and maybe your house can burn down and you wont have to trim all that bud

why bother being nice to your girl friend either or are there rewards for all that hassle?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 28, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> not puting it down hydro is amazing with what it can acomplise dont get me wrong if i wasnt such a hassel i would use it my self its kind of a bummer really with all the work ya got to do but i guess if u think about it the results are worth it im just to damn lazy to be bothered


hassle? what is that?

Tropf Blumat &#8211; Waters your plants perfectly. Weter your are home or not.


soil is heavy and hard to get rid of


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 28, 2008)

u know having to do something alot and it becomes a pain


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 28, 2008)

i see ur point like i said the pros heavly out weigh the cons but im lazy like i said i would like to give it a go sometime when i got time to fuck with it and build a good one and shit


----------



## Tanuvan (Feb 28, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> i see ur point like i said the pros heavly out weigh the cons but im lazy like i said i would like to give it a go sometime when i got time to fuck with it and build a good one and shit



You do realize there is passive hydroponics right? This negates a lot of the things you deem time consuming. You create your nutes once...check the pH once, the ppm once...and then water. You can use various media such as coco coir, perlite, etc.

Try googling Hempy buckets. I believe this may change your view on hydroponics. The great thing about gardening is there are many many different ways to grow to suit each individual. 

Neither are wrong per se.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 28, 2008)

well im not a big indoor grower as well my thing more outdoors im doing 200 wonderberrys this year mostly clones and season allmost starting cant wait


----------



## omegafarmer (Mar 2, 2008)

for someone who claims to be lazy and then says they are going to grow 200 outdoor plants......hmmmmmmmmmm

i have grown outdoors and doing it well where no one else is going to find it is a herculean task. burying plumbing so that you don't leave trails to your plants including reservoirs and keeping them full of water etc. just getting to places that are out of the way far enough so that they are not easily discovered is not a "lazy mans" job. then there is the good soil needed and the predator urine etc, etc.

me thinks you may be suffering from delusions of grandeur and your avatar does very little to back up any claim of a successful outdoor grower.

maybe your not really lazy and you really do all that is needed to do an outdoor grow, but the way you tell it the math doesn't seem to add up right.

however I wish you good luck over the coming outdoor grow cycle.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 2, 2008)

dude been growing outdoors for years i love the outdoors ill go hicking anyday over cleaning a fucking res tank or geting cloged hoses from salts building up and i just like the outdoors dont know why just something about the sun i guess but thanks yeah that was a sourd i lost my camra due to certaint stuff so never got a harvest pic but i got a new one and starting a thread when i do but 200 is going to be a fucking pain i do admit that but i need it for the money thats what drives me is cash


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 3, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> dude been growing outdoors for years i love the outdoors ill go hicking anyday over cleaning a fucking res tank or geting cloged hoses from salts building up and i just like the outdoors dont know why just something about the sun i guess but thanks yeah that was a sourd i lost my camra due to certaint stuff so never got a harvest pic but i got a new one and starting a thread when i do but 200 is going to be a fucking pain i do admit that but i need it for the money thats what drives me is cash


 
im a soldier in the war if your from new york as your thing says. 
if you know what i mean 200 plants


----------



## infamouse21 (Mar 3, 2008)

well we figure u can squeeze about 90plants in a 5x7 room no problem doing this method.
only 2600watts should yield around 5lbs every 60days maybe, hmmmmm
aslo have the lights in hoods so they are cooled by venting them. should helpcontroll temps better than light just in the air. pics soon


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 4, 2008)

infamouse21 said:


> well we figure u can squeeze about 90plants in a 5x7 room no problem doing this method.
> only 2600watts should yield around 5lbs every 60days maybe, hmmmmm
> aslo have the lights in hoods so they are cooled by venting them. should helpcontroll temps better than light just in the air. pics soon


love to see that, how about some pics
lets see the pics everyone. anyone doing this style. tiered shelves and vertical bulbs. Lets see pics.


----------



## infamouse21 (Mar 4, 2008)

soon soon working on it now half way thier


----------



## infamouse21 (Mar 4, 2008)

because the area is so tight u can fit 1000watt dual spectrum above each side then in the middle lower down say 600watt hps for the lower area to help with streahing. hopefully . all air cooled seems to be the only way 2 go.
oh did i also say this will be a hydro system. drip/flood system maybe the first of its kinds . hopefully it works.


----------



## closet.cult (Mar 4, 2008)

that's a great use of space. stadium is a viable alternative to the omega. both are inventive, omega is just top of the line. its not really an argument, guys. if you have the means omega is the best use of space and money. if you dont have the $$$$, go for stadium. i dont care if you have to water 200 plants or drip them. its a great idea.

the only thing that would help make more use of the lights, as was mentioned, is maybe to build the stadium in a semi-circle, with just enough room to walk into the center. then, if your lamp(s) were on a circular light mover, each plant would get equal distance from the light(s). 

i hope someone grows like this and reports as they improve the system. good stuff.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 4, 2008)

I kinda do a 'slice' of this, in a closet/cabinet. I have shelves on one side and the light above. 

No pics at the moment, but that's no great loss as I just rebuilt it in my current place am restarting after taking some time to settle in here and be satisfied everything would be cool.

Here's a cross section diagram, which shows how the garden is oriented when viewed from the open door. 

The floor space is 2.5' by 2.5' and it's about 7.5' tall. 




========///---Light------\\\====
................|_____________|.......
................................................
.................................................
.[ 2-3].........................................
.[plants]....................................
------------...............................
................................................
.................................................
.......................[2-3]....................
...................[Plants]....................
-----------------------..................
..................................................
......................................[2-3.......
....................................[plants]....
============================


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> im a soldier in the war if your from new york as your thing says.
> if you know what i mean 200 plants


i know does sound a bit iffy i could pull em all off besides helicopters around here isnt shit not to mention im growing like 40 miles from my crib theyed never get me lmao


----------



## KillHit (Mar 5, 2008)

Are all of these grows from clones? or from seeds?


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 8, 2008)

I thought I read they were using clones, havnt been to original links for a while. First post here of this thread has links to the actual growers log. Lots more pics and info. But to be honest the guys had a room full of plants, i dont think seed but im going to go clones myself for this style using 2 1ks to start. seeds sound nice at first cause its all new to me too, but after going through like 70 expensive seeds already i want guarenteed female and guarenteed weight production from a known good mom im looking for now myself. but yeah for a lot of plants, 30 and numbers like that ya gotta clone, you cant go from seed its not realistic i learned the expensive way. and t5s are working great right now.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 9, 2008)

wow if u going threw 70 seeds ur doing something wrong man atlest half of em should have been female


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 10, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> wow if u going threw 70 seeds ur doing something wrong man atlest half of em should have been female


yeah and i grew them. But i wasnt cloning just doing grows from seeds. Now im cloning. so ill order a 5 pack of 10 strains and find the best of the best for me and be able to reproduce them as well for free.


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 10, 2008)

and this piece of shit site changed my avatar. that could have been milk on there faces for all we know


----------



## SWAT Slash (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats awsome, did anyone else take a look at that lou guys "63 ound outdoor grow"? I thought it was a joke, but take a look ya'll!! Its for real!!! I was like holy shit dude, i would make a bonfire outta that stuff and just get the whole US stoned lol

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The FUCK duh COPS thread,FIELD by me!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 10, 2008)

SWAT Slash said:


> Thats awsome, did anyone else take a look at that lou guys "63 ound outdoor grow"? I thought it was a joke, but take a look ya'll!! Its for real!!! I was like holy shit dude, i would make a bonfire outta that stuff and just get the whole US stoned lol
> 
> International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The FUCK duh COPS thread,FIELD by me!


 he has a thread on here too.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 10, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> yeah and i grew them. But i wasnt cloning just doing grows from seeds. Now im cloning. so ill order a 5 pack of 10 strains and find the best of the best for me and be able to reproduce them as well for free.


just make sure u clone em before u flower em so u know what ur mother are flower to find sex and reveging to clone can herm em


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 10, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> just make sure u clone em before u flower em so u know what ur mother are flower to find sex and reveging to clone can herm em


yeah, ive had hermie issues even so im making sure that from now on, only select clones from a proven female will even see the budding tent. and im going to flower out 8 clones from each plant to be ultra safe and have good selection 

currently 11 plants. on 4th sets of leaves under t5s 24 hour lighting. these will be the future moms.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 10, 2008)

smart reveging can cause to much stress just to clone what kind of bud u going for this time


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 11, 2008)

well, ive never had much of a choice in weed ever in life, so i wanna spoil myself with a lot of strains now that i can play god / and yes i feel like god when i grow too / im going to keep 3 strains of known favorites when i find them. and i want to circulate another 3 strains hopefully always seeking out new flavors to replace fav 3. so 6 mommys and 12 budding i think will be my current setups maximum. hydrohut 447 and custom cab. im going to be doing the stadium though. and im back and building with a fuck the cops attitude. thanks for the link also SWAT slash


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

good shit....


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> good shit....


ditto!!!!!!


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 18, 2008)

what does the water drain into in the stadium grow?


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 18, 2008)

bump...............................bump


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 18, 2008)

FoxFarmGUy said:


> what does the water drain into in the stadium grow?


i havent read this thread in a while, but im sure this guy has a feel of how much water to use per plant, with minimal runoff. 

i saw an interesting grow on youtube where the guy had a shut off valve for his watering wand. he would time his watering per pot... for example if the pots only needed two seconds of watering, that is what this guy did, just counted to two and turned the valve to the off position and moved to the next plant. 

you could also do this with nute solution too, by running your hose to your pump inside a res.


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 18, 2008)

wouldn't you get root rot that way?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 18, 2008)

i dont believe so..you might have some dry air pockets in your medium if your not watering enough. 

the only way you would get root rot is from over watering. someone growing to this caliber must know what their doing.... did you see the buds? OMG!!! beautiful


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

looks like a cement floor so my guess is probably run off just hit the floor and down a drain. and a power wash after harvest makes it spic and span again.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 15, 2008)

lol dam now thats wot u call a grow


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 17, 2008)

DAMN i think i busted a nut in my pants....that looks nice


----------



## fred flintstoned (Jul 23, 2008)

I found NF's stadium a few months back, too. I built a three shelf stadium using three 600w hps. I put both sides on wheels also, facilitates me gettin my giant ass in there to work. I'm growing NL#5 in two gallon bags. All of it is hand watered, takes about twenty minutes for 50 plants. My previous grows were with kalimist, scrog in bubblers, so put two tubs on the floor at each end with two plants each. I'm ten days into flower and things are going very well. I anticipate yield in the 50 ounce range, plus 7 or 8 from the bubblers. The only thing I need to figure out is how to cool the damn hanging lights so my AC does'nt work so hard.


----------



## whatapothead (Aug 14, 2008)

fred flint: can you get any pics of your stadium grow? i'd like to see how you did yours because i'm thinking about doing something along these lines as well.


----------



## tobaaaac (Aug 14, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> depends on witch kind of hydro system u use if u use bubbler u need a air stone in each bucket and that be alot of buckets in there i think it knock ur elctric bill up im all about using the lest amount of money


Are you an idiot or are you making a joke. The HID's and airconditioners are what use the electricity. The whole rest of your garden uses less electricity than one of your HID's. A 700cfm fan only uses like 225 watts.

And lest?? lest? Do you mean least?


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah no shit u figured out im a shity speller and no i isnt afucking idiot personaly i dont like hydro its a pain in the ass just for faster groth it dont up ur thc level at all or nothing it just promotes faster groth that it and seriously i know hid us more electric and fans do to air pumps dont use much but its just more unnessasary shit u dont need let it grow the way it was ment to in soil plus its alot easyer


----------



## SunnyD (Aug 14, 2008)

how do u water all of that?.....It's a hassle to water the 5 I have going....lol


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 14, 2008)

u use and pump and a sprayer its goes quick that way


----------



## tobaaaac (Aug 15, 2008)

Is that thread jacking, or are we far enough into this thread that we can forget about grass?


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 15, 2008)

well to hop back on topic..

Any form of vertical, whether it be a soil or hydro grow is going to be more efficient gpw wise. reflectors rob us of light and the distance the light is from the plant robs our babies of precious lumens. That being said I would have to agree to disagree with some of you guys. Each method of growing is going to have benefits for the grower and would have negative benefits to other growers. 

I have done A soil grow and after i realised i was going to have to get rid of a shit ton of soil after my back was already sore from handwatering 30 plants for 12 weeks I said fuck it. now yes those first buds had that great guano earthy hippy crack organic taste which was nice but not worth the hassle. after making the switch to hydro I realised that it was very easy to fuck your shit up with great efficiency so you had to be more careful because there is so much less of a buffer zone. but its kind of like the old carpenters saying goes measure twice cut once... meaning if you do your homework and dont be an idiot you can pull it off with great ease. after tuning into hydro methods I will never go back. all you have to do is change the res once a week and clean some rocks every cycle... thats it... be careful what you feed your babies and they will rock out wit their nugs out. 

now that being said i have tried quite a few hydro methods... i have done DWC, drippers, ebb and flo, and everything inbetween. I currently am doing a vertical drip/ebb and flo system and couldnt be happier. but the point is that it fits MY specific needs. I needed a system that could do maximum output for the energy i paid for and fit it in the smallest available space. If i had a big ass house I would probably have a totally different setup, if i lived in a college dorm i would probably build a stealth dresser, if i had a warehouse i would probably have 50 omega gardens stacked and filled... its all about your NEEDS and specific specifications. No method is any better or worse than another one, they each have pros and cons, the only thing better or worse are the growers tending them... smoke on that! 

FLo


----------



## tobaaaac (Aug 16, 2008)

The "Perfect Garden" in see more buds 3 gets 6lbs off of 2000 watts in a flat garden with trees in hydro.


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 18, 2008)

everybody need to see thiskiss-ass


----------



## fred flintstoned (Aug 19, 2008)

I have to agree with Flo. Your method of grow is a very personal thing,i.e., whatever suits your needs.Trial and error is a strong, unforgiving teacher sometimes. 
I've used various hydro methods over the years and am scheming a way to convert this NF stadium to dwc. This is my first run with it and I'm using a soiless mix. Hand watering 48 or so 2gal. bags is a bit more work than I'm used to, but when trying a totally new type of grow (NF Stadium) it seemed the best way to cut down on the variables. This run should yield twice as much as my flat dwc scrog using the same watts. I think next run I'll try to rig up some drip irrigation of some kind. At the very least a 60 gal res in the room. This bucket brigade is for the birds!
Bottom line: There are a Million ways to grow. There's also alot of good times exploring them.

Whatapothead: Can't do pics now. Stay tuned though, I'll try to do a full journal next run. If you read through Northern Farmers post you'll see everything you need. My only change was one end of both sides are attached to a 2'x4' piece of 3/4" ply on 3" casters. I also only did 3 shelves per side due to use of 3-600w instead of 3-1000w. Still squeezd in 48 plants.


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 23, 2008)

making easier to find


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 25, 2008)

TO THE TOP. of a big apartment in the sky....all i want is a piece of the pie....lol 

just making this easy to find.


----------



## jorda (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice indeed.......


----------



## bearo420 (Aug 26, 2008)

At the very least a 60 gal res in the room. This bucket brigade is for the birds! 
wouldn't you get root rot that way?


yeah ive got a giant rolling garbage can, industrial one, that I let water sit out for 2 days in. lets me move probably 60 gallons at a time from kitchen to room. and yeah a sprayer and traditional watering can are both still used. the sprayer is nice for control watering and ease but a little slow when they are thirsty, thats when the watering can comes in fast and dirty. but be careful its easy to overdo it on water in soil Ill admit you have to be careful, I let the plants tell me they need it. literally the leaves speak to you when there thirsty. and why I try and stick with one or 2 strain so they all get similar needs in nutrients and water, but of course healthier plants need more water so lift the bucket for weight idea and let the leaves talk to you. less water than more is best idea!

the stadium is still the best idea whether hydroponically done or soil based, supporters mainly are looking for and referring to light positioning and maximum yield for lights. I dont think you can really question stadium setup is best use of light and electric. No one argues that or should at least. 

and i havnt dont mine yet but still my final plan. but still no house or basement to make a vertical weed city, but someday my babies. someday...


----------



## Willy Nilly (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm very interested, and seriously considering the stadium setup. The only thing that really hold you back is having the plants ready at the right time to go into the room.


----------



## captain792000 (Aug 27, 2008)

WOWWWWW......


----------



## Sleepz (Sep 5, 2008)

where can i find a bare bulb metal halide fixture for a 1000 watt bulb?


----------



## headbandrocker (Sep 6, 2008)

just remove the socket from the reflector,easy.good luck


----------



## bearo420 (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah what I did was take the reflector off but the weight of bulb made hanging it weird it would tilt too much. so with some chain I bought from the hardware store. I screwed it into the socket where it would go on reflector and using the chain allowed me to even it out so it was perfectly vertical. well not perfect but im a stoner.


----------



## Sleepz (Sep 21, 2008)

what would the average yield per plant will be if i use 2 1000 watt and 1 400 watt hps bulb for 70 plants in this stadium set up?


----------



## headbandrocker (Sep 22, 2008)

Id say 12-14grams per


----------



## jerryskid (Nov 26, 2008)

im preparing to build a 11 x 6.5 x 6.5 stadium with 4 or 5K watts. 

I REALLY want to keep a sealed system.
and may select a different setup in leau of a stadium if I cant do it. I do not believe that this setup would be nearly as effective with any form of cool tube application as I have considered all possible options.

who has some thoughts regarding whether I can get enough AC in there to offset the open bulbs.
I was looking at a 28000 btu wall unit and a even a supplemental portable unit if necessary. but I dont want to fry my babies!
I figure setting up an emergency exhaust in case things go over 82 degrees.... but.

this is the only hurdle I cant get comfortable with keeping me from pulling the trigger and getting it rolling.

please give me your thoughts.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 26, 2008)

you should probably make your own thread and not hijack somebody elses


----------



## jerryskid (Nov 26, 2008)

my apologies... ive never blogged on a site like this before...
i just got excited when i found thread as it is almost identical to what i already have been drawing up but i cant get past the heat issue..
didnt mean to do that.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 26, 2008)

its all good man go to https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/ and click on the new thread option at the top left above the "stickied".threads and im sure peeps would love to answer questions and help ya out. its just considered common courtesy to make your own threads and not start new topics in other peeps.. youll get it no worries! welcome to RIU

FLo


----------



## georgelopez (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the original setup in the pics on page one used 4 lights not 3.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 15, 2008)

"im preparing to build a 11 x 6.5 x 6.5 stadium with 4 or 5K watts"

hell man, at least ur on topic. this is about stadium growing... for that size space i think ur wattage might be overkill, (3) 1000w bulbs would certainly work well enough. and that a.c. would deffinitely handle all three bulbs.

BUT, about the very first post, the stadium lovelies with all the buddies... what concerns me the MOST is that, did anyone notice?, there are around 500 plants in that picture. That is some serious federal time, fellas.

Maybe stadium kicks azz... but i still wouldnt' want to go above 99 plants.


----------



## whatapothead (Dec 15, 2008)

i agree with dagambler. 

3k would be plenty. i'm going to be running a 14x8x9 stadium and i'm only gunna run 4k.

dagambler.... when you say 99 plants what if you have 70 flowering 10 moms and 70 clones. do they count the clones?


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 16, 2008)

whatapothead said:


> dagambler.... when you say 99 plants what if you have 70 flowering 10 moms and 70 clones. do they count the clones?


Hell Ya!


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 16, 2008)

its johny po-po. be considerate (without answering a single question) and maybe thay won't bend you over too badly. also keep a pair of scissors and a serrated knife next to your clones in case you get 60 seconds for damage control. If your clones are rooted they -will- count them as seperate plants. if they aren't yet rooted at all, they'll probably still count them ... and there is a slim possibility that you could argue the point. Still, at least being aware of the limits is a start... 99 is a hell of a lot better than 100. and 199 is a hell of lot better than 200. a single plant can make a huge difference. so, whenever its possible to do so, it would be good to get ur numbers back down; ie; thin out your clones to the best 49-99 and don't have more than 49-99 adults. I can't even fathom going over 199... cuz' i think i'd die if i spent any longer than that in a cage 

if, through damage control, you can quickly cut down plants at their base then they would have no choice but to count them as 'harvested' weight rather than as individual plants. plant weight is hella better than plants by the numbers unless all of ur plants weight over 2 lbs ! If you go over 99 then the federal gov. -will- step in and you will serve a madatory minimum at best (and at least 80 percent of that sentence i hear). If you go over 199 then you step up on the mandatory minimum.


----------



## potenza (Dec 17, 2008)

that shit is awesome!


----------



## fred flintstoned (Dec 23, 2008)

I have to agree with the dagambler on the plant count. 
I have two rooms with a three shelf 8 foot long stadium with three 600w hps. Each shelf has 4 nursery flats with two plants each in 3 gallon bags for a total of 96 plants. My partner does all the vegging at his house, which has the added benefit of allowing me to use all of my wattage for flowering.
Check your local Norml chapter for your state's laws as to plant count. In my state, 5 and up is a felony punishable by 1 year and $1000 fine. In ALL states, 100 plants and up is a FEDERAL crime punishable by FIVE years in the federal pen, MANDATORY SENTENCE!!
Bottom line: If you can't be satisfied with the yield from 99 plants, you're doin it wrong!!!
FF


----------



## InvestInMe (Jan 9, 2009)

i want to see more


----------



## SayWord (Jan 9, 2009)

i want to do a small scale vert grow using one 600w HPS


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 21, 2009)

bearo420 said:


> wow, i just wasted like 2 days reading. well not wasted but time im not getting back. This is it. This guy northern farmer has the perfect setup. Perfect for cost, ease to setup, production value, and dissassembly speed as well. I looked at all the vertical grows here and on 4 other sites, and I hate to say it, but this is the best. 3 1ks in a row, down a V shaped room. Simple but so smart. im going to try to small scale this in my hydro hut. But this is the idea all my setups will follow.
> 
> so why is this the best vertical grow idea, cause its so cheap. nothing required. build shelves, hang lights, one vent in. one vent out. done! and this guy is doing 10 pound grows like nothing.


But where do you find 200 clones at a time?Im working on a connect like that.


----------



## InvestInMe (Feb 22, 2009)

this is the grow i want to try


----------



## potsmoker93 (Mar 28, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> working on a connect like that.


Personally I would buy a amazon 16 or 32 pot amazon aeroponics system and place it in a single tent 1.2m 1.2m 6ft. Grow 15 plants for about 8 weeks and you should have about 230+ clone sites. 

I had 200 in my eco system crammed in from just 15 mothers, was using dp power plants, totally wrong strain for the eco although it was a good yeild cosidering they are 90% sativa's.

Would avoid buying an eco at all costs, totally crap system, pain in the arse. 

Im going for what Northernfarmer is doing only aeroponic buckets instead of using soil bags, will be using 3.5 or 5 gallon buckets with baskets and spray heads to enable large root growth in the buckets. 

Will be much better than using pvc drainpipe tubes which limit root growth and with aeroponic drain pipes they can clog easy unlike the bucket system where gravity pulls the roots down in bucket.


----------



## InvestInMe (Mar 31, 2009)

I would take the clones off the lower branches about 1 week into flowering


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 4, 2009)

InvestInMe said:


> I would take the clones off the lower branches about 1 week into flowering


Is it me or has it been a norm to take these cuttings in flower.I have done it out of neccessity to keep a strain going and it never bothered em.Lately people are making alot of references to doing it all the time.I think its time to evolve anyway


----------



## InvestInMe (Apr 4, 2009)

time to getter done son


----------



## mykul916 (Apr 4, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Is it me or has it been a norm to take these cuttings in flower.I have done it out of neccessity to keep a strain going and it never bothered em.Lately people are making alot of references to doing it all the time.I think its time to evolve anyway


ive found that the cuttings i take a week into flower actually root faster than my regular veg clones....maybe hormones or something, i dunno, i is not a scientest...

jm.o2


----------



## LJB (May 20, 2009)

bearo420 said:


> So your thinking. This cant get any better right, amazing, what can be done to improve. Well how about portable and on wheels. AMazing again. thanks ROCKET SURGEON at hg420.com HomeGrown420 - powered by vBulletin?
> 
> HomeGrown420 - DIY racks for a Stadium
> 
> http://www.hg420.com/gallery/data/500/11051phpaKb5MHPM-med.jpg


since hg420 is down I was wondering if anyone has this thread in a file?


----------



## blazen hard (May 21, 2009)

That is the meanest set up bro!! keep it up


----------



## madazz (May 28, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> you should probably make your own thread and not hijack somebody elses


 
get over yourself, he was only askin a simple question. thought thats what the forum was for ?


----------



## madazz (May 28, 2009)

mykul916 said:


> ive found that the cuttings i take a week into flower actually root faster than my regular veg clones....maybe hormones or something, i dunno, i is not a scientest...
> 
> jm.o2


 
i actually think its the nutrients your using when u flower. less nitrogen. nitogen slows the rooting process down. i got 2 silver haze clones from a mate who was using sensi grow a and b and the little buggers would not root! when he put them into fower and changed his nutrients to flower A and B they rooted in 5 days. i have read that not feeding mothers for a few days before taking them helps speed the rooting process.

madazz


----------



## FLoJo (May 28, 2009)

madazz said:


> get over yourself, he was only askin a simple question. thought thats what the forum was for ?


LOL really?

yes that is what a forum is for, and thread topics are started to discuss the questions/comments/thoughts of the original poster, and to stay on topic. new ideas or discussions=new threads. it makes things nice and organized like a forum should be 

and like i kindly told him in my next post, its common courtesy, and told him exactly what he needed to do. too often people just come into threads and take it in a completely different direction. so you can suck it 

and just FYI you dont "root" clones in flower, i donno what the hell you think you are talking about.. 

anyways ive said my piece


----------



## nathenking (May 30, 2009)

Great Thread!!! Very good information!!! Im really gonna give this stadium grow a grow!!!


----------



## nathenking (Jun 4, 2009)

Bearo420, have you tried the stadium grow yet brother... just wondering if it worked out for ya


----------



## ikonz219 (Aug 18, 2009)

jennyj said:


> This setup would also work great with a hydro in-line bucket system. Probably need one reservoir (15 gals ), pump, & air pump for each 10 plants.


Can u go into a bit more detail about the construction of such a setup? Im ready to design a setup similar to that of the Northern Farmer but the soil thing isnt my preferred method. If possible Id rather go hydro. Think you can help?


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 2, 2009)

ikonz219 said:


> Can u go into a bit more detail about the construction of such a setup? Im ready to design a setup similar to that of the Northern Farmer but the soil thing isnt my preferred method. If possible Id rather go hydro. Think you can help?


A good read for sure. Got me thinking.


----------



## milowerx96 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well done. I like the simplicity of it all. How do you get in to work on you plants with the lights in the middle like that?


----------



## DubsFan (Sep 3, 2009)

milowerx96 said:


> Well done. I like the simplicity of it all. How do you get in to work on you plants with the lights in the middle like that?


The only draw back here to me is yield and the amount of plants you have to tend to. Plus all the cloning to keep up with a 50-200 plant grow. 

The yield numbers from the original thread are high. But its based on a ton of plants. I really really like the simplicity but would probably just assume buy some 4x8 trays and grow some beasts in rock wool with a 4-6oz average per. The initial setup requires more time and money but a 5-8p yield on 24 plants seems like a lot less work than a couple of P's off of 50 plants or more. 

I read then entire original thread and the guy can harvest 12-14p's every 90 days but I think with over 150 plants. Ouch. 

Strain matters so much in every grow it's crazy. 

I looks fantastic all up on the sides like that. Like a nice hedge  a $40k hedge.


----------



## fred flintstoned (Sep 4, 2009)

Dubsfan: I agree with you on the plant count. Seems like alot of work and incredible risk factor in the U.S. But, you can use a stadium with less plants and get higher yields than a flat garden. I'm running two 8footers with 3 600s each. They hold 48 plants each. In a good cycle I get almost 20-25% more than I did with a flat garden.
I'm growing in bags of Promix and hand watering. Alot of people in this thread have talked about watering systems and hydro for use in a stadium. I'm curious if anyone has perfected these yet and are you willing to share your methods?
Fred


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Sep 4, 2009)

I would love to do this with a dwc bucket setup. One airpump and 20-gal res and 1000w per 10 plants. But let's face it I have no sac and will never go over my limit lol


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol. I meant ebb and flow not dwc... Noobishness


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 4, 2009)

I tried a stadium once with 36 plants. I screwed up big time. I got decent yield from 24 of them, but the 12 on the floor just didnt do anything worthwhile. The design idea is to keep every plant site about 3ft away from the light with a 6 ft wide area with 6ft tall ceilings. This helps reflect the light right. Then the lights are hung in the middle at 2ft intervals. You make a wind tunnel by blowing air through the stadium from one side to the other, much like is done in a hoop greenhouse. 

I failed because I tried to hang lights like northern farmer and grow too few plants with a longer veg. You have to get a short finishing plant that grows a single stick and pack the crap out of the room to get this design right and it must be 6ft wide and 6ft tall. IMO the only logical conclusion is to run two side by side because when you put 200 plants into one room, you mind as well have another doing another 200 right? I can't justify that because smaller numbers = legality for me.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn only 3k of lights in there? Thats badass. I would love to do that


----------



## DIMEBAG6604 (Sep 22, 2009)

my GOD that amazing now thats what I'm talking about


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Dec 5, 2009)

This is similar to what I'll be doing. Hope my yields are even close... I'll be happy either way... but great job... +rep


----------



## RickWhite (Dec 5, 2009)

Obviously this is an amazing setup. So, what can we learn from this.

1) Growing large numbers of very small plants is optimal.

2) Cannabis probably grows well with 2,500 Lumens / square foot.

3) Growing along the natural sphere of light emitted by a bulb is good.

4) It is hard to do #3 on a flat surface.

5) Allowing light to scatter naturally while surrounded by plants has the same area coverage as multiple lights.

The main drawback of this design, and it is pretty damn monumental, is that the guy has over 200 plants which IIRC is punishable by at least 5 years in Federal prison. And I do believe large numbers of small plants is 75% of the reason for the great yield in these setups.

Using fewer larger plants, this system probably wouldn't be nearly as productive. But, there may be ways to carry some of these concepts over to such a setup.


----------



## curioushiker (Dec 5, 2009)

Just One question (for now) how does the light get to the back of the plant? (the side of the plant that is up against the wall) Whit the plant growing towards the light wont it be heavy on One side?
Anyone have a link to the Northern Farmers article?


----------



## curioushiker (Dec 5, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> Obviously this is an amazing setup. So, what can we learn from this.
> 
> 1) Growing large numbers of very small plants is optimal.
> 
> ...


very good point. The number of plants seems to be where the yield comes in. 
200 plants is scary, even if the feds have backed off a bit!


----------



## RickWhite (Dec 5, 2009)

There is no back of a 14" tall plant. That is why the setup works so well, with larger plants I don't think one would get the same results - I think they would have one good side and one side that is dead branches.

And the Feds have only backed off legal grows. 200+ plants will land you in prison for a long time.


----------



## Day to Daze (May 31, 2010)

i anyone is interested... i am about to start a grow journal for a smaller opp than this but the exact same setup.. 7 days time...
i have 17 seeds from serious... 11 reg chronic and 6 fem AK47.. these are being grow out to select the "perfect mother" hopefully one from each strain,

the grow will be 48 plants stadium style... 2 1k lights 24 plants per side... 3 rows of 8
if i can get one mother from each ill have one side for each strain.. 

i will also have a larger tent which will have the mothers (keeping a few incase original clones dont root) and t table to veg the new clones under cfls while the original plants flower.

hope to get 1-2 ounce per plant... we shall see. 
ill post a link in a weeks time when i start it.


----------



## MediMary (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks for posting this up


----------



## floridacity2004 (Aug 22, 2010)

im going to school on this grow


----------



## nathenking (Aug 22, 2010)

no doubt....


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 22, 2010)

any updates bro
thats a shit load of plants and bud hope you dont get busted good luck and great job


----------



## InvestInMe (Aug 23, 2010)

this thread is like 3 yrs old so probly no new updates


----------



## isthislegal (Mar 1, 2011)

Bump...has anyone done hydro in this setup???


----------



## BrutZuk (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok going to bump this. I read through all 43 pages of that thread 3 times lol, definitely amazing grow. Brilliant operation. I have done something similar in the past, but much smaller. i now plan on doing almost same set up. 10x6.5x6.5 room, 3 planks on each side, and either 3 1000w or 4 600w havent decided yet.

What Im wondering, is that this guy has the front of the room wide open with a fan at the top. How the hell do you get away with an open set up? Wouldn't all that light leak cause hermies?? The biggest problem I see with this grow is cooling it. He lives in canada so it's a lot easier. But for Arizona not the same case. Anyone have any idea on that? I'm thinking of building the grow room inside a room. Having the actual room AC'ed, with the grow room sealed off except a small passive air intake at the bottom, and then ono the other side having a 10'' 875 CFM fan blowing out the top and ducting to out of the room. thoughts?


----------



## nastybud (Oct 16, 2011)

bear420 Ihave some questions about your stadium grow.What were the deminsions of your room,and how many lights were you using?If you have the time,I have a few more if you dont mind.where could i get the seeds you used for the strain of hash plant that got you such high yields?Last of all,what would you do now differently to improve your set up seeing how this was done awhile ago.


----------



## Top5 (Oct 16, 2011)

omegafarmer said:


> looks like a lot of work - watering by hand? yuck!!! a lot of dirt to get rid of - hardly the best use of the light - but if you h ave nothing better to do then hunch over for hours at a time then woooo whoooooo have at it


LOL you sound lazy, dirt is easier to work with then hydro. did you just complain about watering by hand? lol that makes no sense, thats the only bond you have with you plant is watering it get out of here with that negative shit.


----------



## buckwheat1085 (Mar 2, 2014)

hey hate to bring up and ancient thread. but i remember seeing measurements of this grow and how-to set up the shelves... can any1 send me the link? whats the dimensions of the shelving.... thanks!!


----------

